# Batch-Programm erstellen von verzeichnis mit aktuellem Datum



## bsv-uwe (19. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,
ich möchte durch ein Batch-Programm ein Verzeichnis erstellen welches als Namen das aktuelle Datum erhält. 
Anschliessend sollen aus einem andern Verzeichnis mehrere Dateien in das neu erstellte kopiert werden.
Ich habe schon alles mögliche ausprobiert, bekomme es aber nicht hin.
Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.


----------



## Peter Bönnen (19. Oktober 2003)

```
mkdir c:\verzeichnis\%date%
copy c:\quellverzeichnis\* c:\verzeichnis\%date%
```

Peter


----------



## bsv-uwe (20. Oktober 2003)

Vielen Dank.
Ich habe jetzt das Problem gelöst.

Uwe


----------

